
Guessing the Online Customer’s Next Want  - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/19/technology/19recommend.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin
======
bigtoga
Easiest thing to do is to install Greasemonkey if you are using Firefox and
then apply this script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

It allows you to block by site. Just add <http://*nytimes.com./*> to the block
list. And add <http://*forbes.com/*> while you're at it!

------
xenoterracide
login to read ftl.

